

Watson cocktail recipes taste test - medmunds
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/15/drinking-with-watson/

======
medmunds
IBM's Watson suggests cocktail recipes...

"Why don't you make an old-fashioned with a splash of chicken broth and a
slice of grilled chicken for garnish?"

